# Roadmaster colors.



## pedal_junky (Aug 20, 2015)

About the only color left on this '37 frame is under the bottom bracket, green with orange(?) underneath. 



Catalog says there was two tone green with white.
Does anyone have a bike or an image of this color combo on a bike?


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 20, 2015)

Cyclingday (Marty) has a Bug Eye in these colors. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 20, 2015)

If anyone has a cream/green (deluxe paint scheme) from '37/8 I would love to see it. V/r Shawn


----------



## pedal_junky (Aug 20, 2015)

Thanks Shawn. Happen to have a link or photo of Martys?


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 20, 2015)

I know Scott S. has some good pics and Marty probably does as well. The unrestored bike is Marty's and not sure who the restored bike belongs to. I don't believe either of the green colors on the restored bike look accurate though. V/r Shawn


----------



## CWCMAN (Aug 20, 2015)

A couple more examples.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 20, 2015)

Unfortunately, I don't have any good close ups of the bike, but here is what the 37 CWC two tone green looks like at a distance with a crazy backdrop for contrast.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 20, 2015)

Damn you Marty!  That is a beauty!


----------



## pedal_junky (Aug 20, 2015)

cyclingday said:


> Unfortunately, I don't have any good close ups of the bike, but here is what the 37 CWC two tone green looks like at a distance with a crazy backdrop for contrast.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for thr pics guys. Marty, Eddie, beautiful bikes! Understanding the paint scheme is two tone green with white pin stripes, what's  the orange on my bike and peeking through under the pins on Martys tank ?


----------



## OhioJones (Aug 20, 2015)

Same green and cream/white paint here. Realized that quite a bit of the cream/white had taken on stain from rust. It had me thinking that it was orange.  
My $.02


Edit: Just wokeup and decided to take a look at my paint. Been a few days since having any free time. I was mistaken. My cream on the frame itself does in fact have a thin outline of the cream done in orange. I'll be damned.


----------



## pedal_junky (Aug 21, 2015)

OhioJones said:


> Same green and cream/white paint here. Realized that quite a bit of the cream/white had taken on stain from rust. It had me thinking that it was orange.
> My $.02
> 
> 
> Edit: Just wokeup and decided to take a look at my paint. Been a few days since having any free time. I was mistaken. My cream on the frame itself does in fact have a thin outline of the cream done in orange. I'll be damned.



I can't be sure on the tank, but it's definitely orange under the green paint on my bottom bracket, no rust.  Here's before I cleaned the top layers of paint and primer that were well preserved in a nice layer of grease dirt.


----------



## CWCMAN (Aug 21, 2015)

These were the available colors in 1937


----------



## Jarod24 (Aug 21, 2015)

cyclingday said:


> Unfortunately, I don't have any good close ups of the bike, but here is what the 37 CWC two tone green looks like at a distance with a crazy backdrop for contrast.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It really does not get any more awesome than this one in my opinion. Absolutely love this bike.


----------



## bicycle larry (Aug 21, 2015)

CWCMAN said:


> View attachment 232881
> View attachment 232882
> 
> A couple more examples.




wow cwcman you allways have the best.   super nice bikes. i love the colours   from bicycle larry


----------



## CWCMAN (Aug 21, 2015)

Thanks, but those two examples are not mine. I pulled them from my picture archives but both bikes had been for sale here on thecabe.

I tried to purchase the green/cream one but the seller wanted way to much and was not flexible on the price or even his priced shipped. Something tells me that he still has it.


----------



## pedal_junky (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks Eddie. Any idea on the orange?


----------



## pedal_junky (Aug 22, 2015)

CWCMAN said:


> These were the available colors in 1937
> View attachment 232956




Thanks Eddie. Any idea on the orange?


----------



## CWCMAN (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi Frank,
I have no idea on the orange under the green. Perhaps a primer or some sort of rust preventative? I'm just speculating though. I'm not sure how CWC prepped and painted at the factory.


----------



## pedal_junky (Aug 23, 2015)

CWCMAN said:


> Hi Frank,
> I have no idea on the orange under the green. Perhaps a primer or some sort of rust preventative? I'm just speculating though. I'm not sure how CWC prepped and painted at the factory.



Thanks Eddie, that was my hunch, I was looking for other opinions or if anyone had seen it before. That would make sense on the tank for Martys bike. If the pinstripes were cleaned a little too much, orange-ish primer would show up underneath. Appreciate all the responses.


----------

